# How to make a Jeopardy game in Keynote?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyone know of a good jeopardy template for keynote? There are a ton out there for powerpoint, but very few for mac. I did find one, but when you click on the answers, they don't change colour or disapear when you return to the main menu, so it's hard to remember what has been chosen. 

Any help would be appreciated. I do not have powerpoint for mac.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Keynote can open PowerPoint files. Have you tried opening on of the templates for PowerPoint in Keynote?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This has come up once or twice on the "Apple Keynote" Yahoo! Group:

applekeynote : The Keynote Users Group

Lots of helpful advice - join today!

M


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

I recently just purchased Al Morale Game Show producer software for Mac
Training games - Game Show Presenter software to make your own game shows
Has one style quiz you can make into a Jeopardy Game. Not free..but very cool for my trivia night I host at the pub on the big screen.


----------

